# doggy hair gel?



## Wendy523 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi! I'm new here and this is my first post, probably should have posted an introduction somewhere first, I'll seek that out next 

I have a new adorable puppy, she is 5 months old and is a Yorkie/Bichon mix/mutt/designer breed/hybrid whatever you want to call her, I just call her Alice. Anyway, her fur is not silky like a yorkie and it's not curly like a Bichon, it's somewhere in the middle, kind of wavy wooly. As a former hairstylist I love brushing hair/dogs so I don't mind the grooming (don't worry, I'll leave any cutting up to a groomer!) and I hope one day she'll enjoy it as much as I do and let me brush her for longer than 20 seconds before she wiggles away. 

Here is the dilemma that I'd love some advice with. The hair on her head is long enough for a little ponytail, but the hair just above her eyes hasn't grown long enough yet to reach without her eyes being stuck open LOL! So her "bangs" hang over her eyes and I can't see her eyes so I doubt she can see very well. So I was thinking of using some hair gel to hold it up out of her eyes. But I don't want to use anything that will hurt her. I've used the search function here but didn't see any posts about it.

If that will work, can I use hair gel that we have for my son? Or does it need to be a special dog hair/fur gel? If it is a bad idea to use gel, what do you recommend while we let it grow?

Thanks in advance!

*off to find somewhere to make a proper introduction....*


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Flax seed gel, or plain (not medicated! should be clear) aloe vera gel. I use both in my hair, but both are dog safe. Don't use the stuff you have for your son. It has alcohol in it, and will be both bad for her hair, and horrible if it gets in her eyes.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

The gel probably won't hurt if you use a small amount and are very careful not to let it get in the eyes. But you can't be sure when it's not made to be safe. The dog gels I've tried will hold for a day at most.. often less if the dog rubs at it at all.

Are you able to do a small ponytail closer to the front of the head, then another one toward the back if needed? It can be a little awkward looking, but often you can keep it out of the eyes that way.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Any hair gel or pomade will be fine. Common sense not to get in the eyes. The dog stuff and the human stuff is all from the same ingredients. There are tons of each variety. You can also try the little girl barretts for that area until its long enough. The kind that slide and the snap down. They work great for areas like that. You can also try making a ponytail above each eye. Sometimes te hair is still long enough to do that when you cant get it into one pony. Be sure the bands you are using arent breaking the hair off as well. Lainee makes bands just for dog hair that minimize breakage.


----------



## Wendy523 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you for your replies! I will consider all the advice. I have some natural aloe gel I'll try, but I might also try my regular hair gel, also have some hair wax and pomade that might work better. Of course I'll be very careful not to get it in her eyes. 

Graco22, Is Lainee a member here? I'll do a search but if you could point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it. I've been using my daughters small ouchless bands and so far I haven't noticed anything breaking except the band every once in awhile. I've also tried some other braiding bands I have but they are too hard to remove without cutting them and I'm afraid of cutting the hair instead if she wiggles, or worse I"m afraid of cutting her. I have skinny elastic I have in my crafting corner that I tied into bands but it didn't hold tight enough and slipped out before long.

thanks again!


----------



## Wendy523 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gracco22, thanks for the suggestion of the ponytails above each eye, I did two ponytails, and got more of her "bangs" out of her face that way! Yay! though she looks a little silly to me, but it's better to see her face, I'll get used to it LOL!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Lainee is a company. Here is a link. 
http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/smallbands.html

These are better than people and kid bands, and cause minimal breakage. Of course these should be changed a couple times a week, and never pull them out, ALWAYS cut the band with small scissors or the slide type envelope opener. Pulling them out or trying to unwind them just breaks hair.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I have the same prob with my maltese x poodle, and I just used normal human hair gel, but then I discovered that I could just put her bangs up by themselves, just put the hairband in right above her eyes  I saw it in an image somewhere, but I can't find it now....


----------



## Wendy523 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks! I've bookmarked that website.

Lil_fuzzy, it didn't look silly right above her eyes? When I put Alice's too far forward she looks like a unicorn to me, though it's not any worse than her sumo wrestler/Gene Simmons look now LOL! Maybe I'll try it again....


----------

